# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy >  >  Welcome to Dream Views Academy!

## KingYoshi

*Welcome to the Dream Views Academy*
The Dream Views Academy was created to educate our community about the subjects of lucid dreaming in an online-class like environment. The Dream Guides have now taken control over the Academy. If you have any specific questions, please contact me or any of the other Dream Guides.

The Subjects and the Teachers are:
MILD (Mnemonic Initiated Lucid Dream) - PercyLucidWILD (Wake Initiated Lucid Dream) - Robot_ButlerDream Control - ManconMeditation - ShockWaveGeneral Lucid Dreaming with - Matte87Advanced Lucid Dreaming with - lucidmax15895


Class will begin soon. We are aiming for sometime in the middle of May. In the near future we will announce the starting time for all classes. Stay tuned for further announcements.

If you need a time converter, please refer to the following link: 
GMT Time Converter


Classes will be open to all members of the forums and will not require registration. This will allow students the flexibility to attend many different classes and learn from all of our teachers. For details on the classes you can contact the teachers or simply follow the instructions they provide.

If you have any suggestions about classes, comments, concerns, please PM a Dream Guide. 


Good luck to everyone  :smiley: !

This is an altered post. The original post was made by louie54

----------


## Aaeull

I'm highly anticipating this!

----------


## Wool

Sounds very interesting o: I'll be there ^^

----------


## dakotahnok

*Hmm. The only thing that I don't like is that there will be no registration. 

That means that workbooks would be hard to keep up with because there will be new people each time, also sometimes the teacher might get a student that has only learned half of the material. 

Other than that good Job!*

----------


## louie54

> Hmm. The only thing that I don't like is that there will be no registration. 
> 
> That means that workbooks would be hard to keep up with because there will be new people each time, also sometimes the teacher might get a student that has only learned half of the material. 
> 
> Other than that good Job!



Registrations became too complicated and confusing. We want to try to make it easier for everyone to join. I'm not sure about workbooks and such, the Dream Guides are doing most of the planning.

----------


## ElDanielCastro

NICE!!!
Looking forward

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by louie54


Registrations became too complicated and confusing. We want to try to make it easier for everyone to join. I'm not sure about workbooks and such, the Dream Guides are doing most of the planning.



Hmm maybe they can come up with a more simple registration. I think that I already have an idea in mind.*

----------


## Jay12341235

ehm, these will be forum threads open to everyone right?

----------


## tblanco

Can't wait!

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hmm. The only thing that I don't like is that there will be no registration. 
> 
> That means that workbooks would be hard to keep up with because there will be new people each time, also sometimes the teacher might get a student that has only learned half of the material. 
> 
> Other than that good Job!



The workbook section has been removed completely and it will be up to the professors on how they want to handle written work/assignments (if they want to even have them at all). The new DVA is going to be an open lucid dreaming resource for everyone. IRC discussion sessions and direct information from the professors will provide more personal help and interaction without limiting the number of interested students.





> ehm, these will be forum threads open to everyone right?



Forum threads and IRC discussions/lessons. Yes, they will be open to everyone.

----------


## The Sandman

I've been waiting for classes since I joined, only now I am going to be
driving a truck, and I don't know what my schedule will be. If this is
to be done through forums, will it matter what my hours are?

Frankly I believe that being in the class can lead to increased chance
of lucid dreaming independent of the techniques taught.

----------


## zebrah

> I've been waiting for classes since I joined, only now I am going to be
> driving a truck, and I don't know what my schedule will be. If this is
> to be done through forums, will it matter what my hours are?
> 
> Frankly I believe that being in the class can lead to increased chance
> of lucid dreaming independent of the techniques taught.



Hey some classes will be forum based only. My class will require a minimum of one active day a week. It's intro to lucid dreaming but will give loads of good advice.

----------


## The Sandman

That sounds good. If my new job does not allow me to get on a computer once a week, I'm going to go through withdrawals. It is going to be OTR or quasi Over The Road, so I might get kicked out of class, but as mentioned, I've been waiting. I look forward to it.

----------


## frenchblablabla

_Count me in for the WILD section_

----------


## Max ツ

Really encouraging to see you people interested. Here's a bit of a trailer.  ::D: 
I will hopefully be holding classes on group conversations on Skype, as typing everything I have to explain will be very inconvenient. I will cover a variety of topics depending on YOUR weak areas, and leave out what I think you are good enough at.  :smiley: 
I really hope to get to know you guys and have a fun time together.  ::D: 

PS, just PM me if you are interested in attending my class. It will take a while to get everything together, and I will probably begin with chat, though.

----------


## tblanco

when is the schedule going up?

----------


## A_Citrus

> when is the schedule going up?



"Class will begin soon. We are aiming for sometime in the middle of May. In the near future we will announce the starting time for all classes. Stay tuned for further announcements."

----------


## Max ツ

Probably 16th of May, if you read the other post by Yoshi.

----------


## The Sandman

I guess it doesn't matter, but I want to reiterate that I will be starting a new job soon. I have an
interview today with a company that will put me on the road for 4-6 days and then I will be home
36 hours. I have two kids when I do come home.

I may be paving a road with good intentions, but I may need a computer in my truck or else I won't
be able to participate. Aside from that, I want to attend this class because I NEED IT! To this point
I've been very active, but this job is going to own me. It's trucking.

----------


## Max ツ

I am sure we can arrange to have you after some classes whenever you feel comfortable, and fill you in with what we learnt so far. x)

----------


## A_Citrus

> I guess it doesn't matter, but I want to reiterate that I will be starting a new job soon. I have an
> interview today with a company that will put me on the road for 4-6 days and then I will be home
> 36 hours. I have two kids when I do come home.
> 
> I may be paving a road with good intentions, but I may need a computer in my truck or else I won't
> be able to participate. Aside from that, I want to attend this class because I NEED IT! To this point
> I've been very active, but this job is going to own me. It's trucking.



In addition to what lucidmax said, some of the classes are going to be held on the forum, rather than the DV Chat, so you won't be required to attend those at any specific time, you can read the lessons at whatever time suits you.

----------


## The Sandman

Great. Thanks to you both.

----------


## frenchblablabla

_And I have school, and a girlfriend on the weekends haha, so I won't really be on except for after 4 on weekdays really._

----------


## Max ツ

Don't worry dude, we all have girlfriends.  ::D: 
At least I do. O.o

Just take an hour out of your routine. It'll be fine.  :smiley:

----------


## Betropper

I will probably be attending the WILD tutorial. How would we get the information on wether it's chat or not? I just need to know to see if I can make some room.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I will probably be attending the WILD tutorial. How would we get the information on wether it's chat or not? I just need to know to see if I can make some room.



Once the DVA opens, your teachers will provide you with the information on the class. Just hold tight for a bit  :smiley: .

----------


## Solarflare

When is shockwaves meditation classes starting? I might join.

----------


## KingYoshi

He finished up his first class and is away on vacation at the moment. You will have to talk with him once he returns to find out when his next class is starting.

----------


## Solarflare

oh ok, because there is no subforum for it.

----------


## Chevaughn

This sounds like it's gonna be fun! ::banana::

----------


## Panthershark1

i just want to know what the goals are and a link to where i post them>? once ive done them. lucid is fun, figuring out this not so much

----------

